# Re-season carbon steel pan



## totte (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, my seasoning is all broken on my carbon steel pan (DeBuyer, my first carbon steel pan.)

What's the "best" and easiest way to remove the current left-overs of the seasoning and start all over again? Anything I should keep in mind? Is it better to use a gas stove rather than electrical one when re-seasoning it or does it not matter?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Carbon steel pan seasoning isn't like cast iron seasoning, the metal is less porous & doesn't absord the seasoning the same way. You don't need to strip it. Just wash the pan and reseason. Frankly, I just heat up oil in mine on the stovetop, wipe it out with a paper towel, and let it cool. You can do that every time you wash it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I prefer using salt and/or a *stainless steel scrubber* for cleaning all of my CS pans and woks. The last step is to deposit 2 to 3 drops of oil and some salt and rub it with a paper towel and finally rinse and dry.


----------



## happyhound (May 19, 2014)

Salt, oil and steel wool for that non-stick finish. Heat oil and salt in pan until very hot. Wipe clean and cool. 0 grit steel wool followed by 00 grit. Wipe clean, oil and store until ready to use.


----------

